
Girl Scouts are saving wild bees, one ‘hotel’ at a time - DoreenMichele
https://grist.org/science/these-girl-scouts-are-saving-wild-bees-one-hotel-at-a-time/
======
rdtwo
Cute but doesn’t actually work

